# Sitar and similar instruments - album recommendations please



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

I have been listening to some CDs by Ravi Shankar (of course) and Ali Akbar Khan and enjoyed them thoroughly. Can anyone recommend anymore good albums of similar music featuring instruments like Sitar, Sarod, Rudra Vina, Veena, Sarangi etc?

Thanks!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Not indian music but if you don't know it already check out the Bazantar, the instrument created by Mark Deutsch. It's basically a double bass that sounds like a sitar and it has truly a majestic sound. He made an album with it called "Fool"


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Anything by Ustad Vilayat Khan, Nikhil Banerjee, V.G.Jog, Ustad Imrat Khan and L. Shankar should keep you going for a while. I've been listening to Indian Classical music for nearly fifty years now and it never fails to give me pleasure. Enjoy.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

norman bates said:


> Not indian music but if you don't know it already check out the Bazantar, the instrument created by Mark Deutsch. It's basically a double bass that sounds like a sitar and it has truly a majestic sound. He made an album with it called "Fool"


What a fascinating instrument, will definitely check this album out.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Anything by Ustad Vilayat Khan, Nikhil Banerjee, V.G.Jog, Ustad Imrat Khan and L. Shankar should keep you going for a while. I've been listening to Indian Classical music for nearly fifty years now and it never fails to give me pleasure. Enjoy.


Great thanks, this is a good list to get me started! I have a feeling it is addictive!


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

Hindustani Guitar - Debashish Bhattacharya

like an archtop guitar with extra strings, like a sitar.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Check out Dr. Gaurang Yodh, sitar, and Dinesh Patel, tabla:






It's an old vinyl, but a good one.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I just bought a couple of things, but it's not Indian music. Codona Trilogy, and Cloud Dance featuring Collin Walcott. They're both on the ECM label. And I've heard some things by Bhattacharya. He's a great musician.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

FPwtc said:


> Great thanks, this is a good list to get me started! I have a feeling it is addictive!


Try an album called A Meeting by the River by Ry Cooder and Vishwa Mohan Bhatt. Slide guitar and Mohan Veena. Fantastic collaboration.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I enjoy listening to _Mahogany Nights_ by Al Gromer Khan. (HOS 11020-2). To my ignorant Western ears, it sounds quite exotic, particularly late in the evening with a cup of tea. His teacher was Imrat Khan, of the Khani-Gharana family in India.


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

Brij Bhushan Kabra, father to all hindustani guitar players...






Pt. Brij Bhushan Kabra presenting Raga Kirwani with Tabla Wizard Ustad Zakir Hussain

Live concert recording
Raga- Kirwani(Vilamvit & Drut Gat in Teental)
Tabla- Ustad Zakir Hussain
Paintings by Kamla Kabra
Rare recording Series(1960--1990)


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

Zia Mohiuddin Dagar, rudra vina

Todi, Ahir Lalit, Panchamkauns (CD, Album)	Raga Records


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

Brij Bhushan Kabra - Lure of the Desert


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

Raag Shuddh Todi on Rudra Veena by Ustaad Zia Mohiuddin Dagar


----------

